
Btc.com launches recovery tool to get your “trapped” Bitcoin cash - mustafabisic1
https://cointelegraph.com/news/btccom-launches-recovery-tool-to-get-your-trapped-bitcoin-cash
======
thaytch
Regardless of what they did; you just need to give them props for still
sticking around after all of this. They have always been shady, but they have
also always been loyal.

